# Super Six Polka Dot Color



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

You guys aren going to laugh at me for this one but I really like the King of the Mountain theme bike that Pelizotti rode during the TOF. Does anyone if Cannondale will release a replica of the frame? Also did it look like the 2010 Super Six or its older sibling?

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

If they released one I'd buy it


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

They might just like the Di Luca bike on Giro edition a couple years back but limited qty.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

As far as I know, they never made one after Soler won the KOM in 07.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

CHL said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> You guys aren going to laugh at me for this one but I really like the King of the Mountain theme bike that Pelizotti rode during the TOF. Does anyone if Cannondale will release a replica of the frame? Also did it look like the 2010 Super Six or its older sibling?
> 
> ...


Actually I won't laugh at you for asking, but if I see you on the road with one, all bets are off!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

You better be a good climber if you ride a polka dotted SuperSix! 
I'm currently selling a polka dot team Cofidis bike to finance a 2010 SuperSix, but I'll take a more standard color even if they were to release a KOM replica and even though I'm a good climber, I need some change!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Team color or other ?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I haven't seen the full parts specs and which model comes in what color to decide yet, I'd love the all-black Hi-Mod SuperSix but want SRAM Red without going with the Ultimate. I'd like the exact same specs as the 09 SuperSix Red (full Red, Ksyrium SL Premiums, K-Force bits, KMC X10-SL chain...) but with a 2010 Hi-Mod frame...


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

If the old, more entreprenuerial Cannondale were still around, I think they would be selling a replica of the polka dot bike as a "commemoration" frame. I would certainly buy it. But something tells me the new bottom line-oriented firm ain't moving on this.


----------

